# Why?



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Why, oh why, does everyone know someone who had IVF for first baby then miraculously became pregnant naturally after that? 

I do not want to hear stories of people who are normal. 

I am not normal and I am not going to be one of those lucky people, mores the pity. 

So stop telling me about them because it's driving me insane and each time I hear a story I get closer and closer to punching someone.


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

I hate that particular urban myth too  

Anyone who says something along those lines to me gets a rather curt & graphic biology lesson!

Unfortunately though I think this simply reflects the fertility industry's willingness to relieve healthy but anxious couples of 5 or 6 grand for unnecessary IVF who in some cases haven't even been trying that long.

B xxx


----------



## ELKA82 (May 24, 2012)

Me three. 
Hate it. X


----------



## Coolish (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah and me too. We have a friend who had 12+ unsuccessful attempts at IUI/IVF before having an IVF success, and then did become pregnant naturally 2 years later. That makes my other friends even more convinced that as I had IVF then I'll just 'fall' pregnant again... erm, no. It's actually not that easy. I had IVF again last year with embies from the same batch, with the same protocol and still couldn't get pregnant.


----------



## Gulnaz (Dec 6, 2012)

Can I second that too!

Tried everything!

Just waiting to win the lottery so I can go again! 😁😁 
Along with a sibling that'll only happen in my dreams lol

Naz


----------



## sallyliz (Apr 15, 2012)

I completely agreed with you pinkfairy until a few weeks ago when I got my miraculous natural BFP. Couldn't bloody believe it, we were told in 2012 we had zero chance of conceiving naturally because of my pathetically low AMH. 

Then just coz fate decided it was time to sh*t on me again - because infertility just wasn't hard enough the first time around - I had a missed miscarriage diagnosed at 8wks.

I think I will actually kill the next person who says to me "you just never know..." "I know someone who...." 

It really just isn't that easy for some of us.


----------



## star17 (Oct 31, 2012)

But what about all of those people that actually get pregnant the month before they start ivf.....I have heard about them so many times there must be literally millions of them.

Rage.....


----------



## sallyliz (Apr 15, 2012)

Too true Star17!!


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

That's mostly down to IVF being used as a treatment for impatience rather than infertility  

At one of my clinics a healthy woman in her 20's with entirely normal investigations was having IVF after 7 months of ttc with a nat BFP resulting in miscarriage during that time!

Also some people like the drama & attention, & claim they were "about to start IVF" when really they've only been to the GP to make enquiries.

B xxx


----------



## Mrsball (May 10, 2013)

God I'm sick of these stories too! 
Another one that gets me is some people really must just be stupid.....

Example of someone I work with who knows all about my journey and ivf and the fact I have no Fallopian tubes.... And after by BFN she said....

"Well you never know, if you have a holiday and relax it might happen"

Yep she actually said that! 

ER HELLO!! I have no Fallopian tubes!!!!


----------



## Trunky (Jul 26, 2013)

Yeah. Apparently it will happen for us too now we've stopped treatment. Even though my husband has azoospermia


----------



## bombsh3ll (Apr 19, 2012)

The holiday one's a classic!

Next time I go away I'll try & pick up a nice healthy pair of fallopian tubes in the duty free


----------



## Sarah Anne (May 14, 2011)

Agree! 

And I had this conversation with a very sensible colleague last week who I had to convince I wasn't pregnant, I told her I had two totally blocked tubes, polycystic ovaries and low sperm count, but she wouldn't believe I couldn't be pregnant! 

Bombsh3ll I wish I knew you could get new tubes at duty free, I just flew back from Spain


----------



## pinkfairy2 (Aug 1, 2010)

Grrrrr. Feeling rage/sadness/unfairness tonight. 

Two pregnancy announcements today. Both very very lovely ones and very special people to me. One after IVF (including multiple failed attempts). 

But not me. 

I am freaking out about FET, due to start with April period. Maybe I'll miraculously fall pregnant this month. Haha. Impossible. 

Just need to be beside people who get it. Nobody else does.


----------

